# Eager 1 6.5 Tecumseh keeps breaking Keys



## raytec (May 30, 2010)

I Have a sears Craftsman Eager 1 with tecumseh 6.5 motor taht keeps shearing the keyway at flywheel. Put in 3 so far and it sheers them off right after starting. The key way looks very cheep, poor design. all else looks OK. Anyone see this before? 
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The most common reason for this is improperly torqued flywheel retaining nut. A loose blade can also cause the key to shear. Check the flywheel and make sure there are no cracks around the mounting area that would allow it to spread when tightened down.


----------



## raytec (May 30, 2010)

*Tecumseh keys break*

Thanks 30yearTech. I have 35 lbs as torque spec in manual....may have put way more torque than that on 2 tries! My friend borrowed this. I think he cranked the hell out of it after hitting a rock. That flywheel was spun each time on the crankshaft, made the taper in the flywheel bigger. Key is a loose fit now. That's all she wrote for that lawn mower. Those Tecumseh engines all fail like that....key breaks before sheer pin on blade!
thanks again for fast reply.


----------

